# I’m an old man so explain to me this social media “celebrity” thing.



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

From time to time someone will show me their Instagram feed of so and so. According to them this person is known as an Instagram celebrity and has lots of followers. The only thing is this person outside of Instagram is not a celebrity.

For example if Lady Ga Ga was walking down the street or in a restaurant well people would know who she was. For 99.9 % of these “Instagram celebrities” they could go out to eat and blend in because no one knows who the fuck they are outside of their followers on social media.

So in reality an Instagram celebrity is not really a true celebrity when you compare them to a movie or rock star let’s just be honest. For example if they have say 100,000 followers well .0001% of the population in the world really knows who they are.

Discuss.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

Even Hollywood is dead. Celebrity is gone for the most part. Im too old for social media but have it for people to send me links. 

As for Interwebs famous... it is fleeting at best.  Unless you take the time to turn it into something real and tangible I think your shelf life is short. 

Matt Best and the brcc guys are the best example of Interwebs famous to real success.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Even Hollywood is dead. Celebrity is gone for the most part. Im too old for social media but have it for people to send me links.
> 
> As for Interwebs famous... it is fleeting at best.  Unless you take the time to turn it into something real and tangible I think your shelf life is short.
> 
> Matt Best and the brcc guys are the best example of Interwebs famous to real success.


Yes you are probably right. I mean how long is someone really an Instagram celebrity until their popularity starts to fade away? What’s the average span in years? Maybe 5?

Most people who are fans of these people fall between the ages of 18-23.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes you are probably right. I mean how long is someone really an Instagram celebrity until their popularity starts to fade away? What’s the average span in years? Maybe 5?



I would say with the increased pace of information and content ie tiktok it is probably down to 5 months.  Most aren't creative or dedicated enough to constantly output engaging content.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Celebrity-famous person

Gymrat-“I don’t understand things so I complain about them”


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

Gymrat,

This is one of your better posts.

Which is to say that it's like finding a dollar bill in a trash can. I sorta want that dollar bill, but I know that it's probably covered in human feces.

As such, I'm not gonna reach in and grab it.

Here's a penis for your trouble:

Kindest regards.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

For example when supplement companies have meet and greets. These kids line up by the hundreds to get pictures with the athletes/social media influencers who are working for that supplement company. It blows my mind.

If these people were at the gym next to me I’d have no fucking clue what supplement company they represented.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Gymrat,
> 
> This is one of your better posts.
> 
> ...


*Goddam!!! T WOMEN ACTUALLY LET YOU STICK THAT THING IN THEM…*


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

Seems like it would spilt a asshole from ballsack the there tailbone.
😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Yano (Mar 27, 2022)

If it makes you feel any better I wouldn't know who lady gaga was if I had my dick in her mouth ..... heard a couple songs got no fucking clue who she is or what she looks like. 

This is my best advice for you - Vagina Git You Some !!!


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> If it makes you feel any better I wouldn't know who lady gaga was if I had my dick in her mouth ..... heard a couple songs got no fucking clue who she is or what she looks like.
> 
> This is my best advice for you - Vagina Git You Some !!!
> View attachment 20060


Don’t like the looks of that at all.


----------



## Yano (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Don’t like the looks of that at all.


Don't like the looks of vagina ...... yeahhh I figured you wouldn't    👍


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Don’t like the looks of that at all.



Not surprised


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> If it makes you feel any better I wouldn't know who lady gaga was if I had my dick in her mouth ..... heard a couple songs got no fucking clue who she is or what she looks like.
> 
> This is my best advice for you - Vagina Git You Some !!!
> View attachment 20060


Now see. I don’t see anything wrong with this.
It looks like a nice sweet pink pussy..


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 27, 2022)

What gets me is the social media influencer thing.  On Instagram it used to be judged by the number of followers that one had.  The top dogs usually sell some get rich quick scheme, like flipping houses, the art of real estate deals, e-commerce, etc.  The kicker is, most of those influencers made their money by other avenues, some even dating back to the dot.com boom era, and have been riding that wave ever since.  Now, they are selling online courses in topics they know absolutely nothing about and still making bank.

I don't understand how that keeps perpetrating.  Is this the modern spin on what PT Barnum used to say?  “There's a sucker born every minute.”


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Gymrat,
> 
> This is one of your better posts.
> 
> ...



Wow, is that you? Nice piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

I cancelled Instagram and Facebook like 5 years ago. Only social media I have is LinkedIn and there’s no celebs there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Seems like it would spilt a asshole from ballsack the there tailbone.



You wouldn’t believe what poppers and lube can accomplish; maybe some illicit drug to ease the edginess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not surprised



At least he is coming to terms. Be patient with him; he’ll come out eventually and he will be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> At least he is coming to terms. Be patient with him; he’ll come out eventually and he will be happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Think it's just taking longer than usual lol.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You wouldn’t believe what poppers and lube can accomplish; maybe some illicit drug to ease the edginess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> ...





The Phoenix said:


> poppers… hahahaha I remember back in the day there was this head/porn shop that use to sell poppers. We would sit in high school English and huff on this things all class. Go home with a wicked fucking headache…


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> What gets me is the social media influencer thing. On Instagram it used to be judged by the number of followers that one had. The top dogs usually sell some get rich quick scheme, like flipping houses, the art of real estate deals, e-commerce, etc. The kicker is, most of those influencers made their money by other avenues, some even dating back to the dot.com boom era, and have been riding that wave ever since. Now, they are selling online courses in topics they know absolutely nothing about and still making bank.
> 
> I don't understand how that keeps perpetrating. Is this the modern spin on what PT Barnum used to say? “There's a sucker born every minute.”



The  CCP hires “white monkey” influencers to visit the Potemkin villages they create to tell a “Good Chinese Story” and then you have C-Milk & Winston as the smaller heroes exposing it. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

Having a dick that big would be a awesome pick up tatic.

Hey ladies how you doing.. 
You wanna see something really awesome..
WHAMO I guarantee you show it to 3 or gonna get at least one of them in the sack.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Don't like the looks of vagina ...... yeahhh I figured you wouldn't



Why would he stick his tongue  in a pink taco  when he can wrap his lips  around that fnck pole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

You made it seem like I said that boss.  LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Gymrat,
> 
> This is one of your better posts.
> 
> ...



Today, you need to hit legs bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Why would he stick his tongue  in a pink taco  when he can wrap his lips  around that fnck pole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't even know how to respond to that properly in todays society haaahaha for once I am speechless.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that properly in todays society haaahaha for once I am speechless.



I was thinking about the same hahah. Totally speechless!


----------



## snake (Mar 27, 2022)

Flip this, why would you follow someone who wouldn't know you in a restaurant?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 27, 2022)

snake said:


> Flip this, why would you follow someone who wouldn't know you in a restaurant?


The problem is that the younger individuals are infatuated by these social media influencers which are akin to the new modern day celebrities.  The only problem is they are the scum of the earth, like a modern day Jordan Belfort, who just want scam others out of their money.

I won't name this one influencer in my example, but he literally shows videos of closing multi-million dollar, commercial real estate deals from his dining room table.  The young kid shows me this and I start blowing holes in his theory.

First of all, no one is closing anything multi-million without a whole bunch of attorneys present.  Sure, there is DocuSign and what not, but most of those deals will require a notary, at a minimum, to witness the signature.  This influencer is blowing smoke and flat out lying and you are buying it hook, line, and sinker. 

I then point out that the influencer made his real money by having one of the biggest online dating websites, not from being a "closer of real estate deals."  In other words, you just wasted $2k of your hard earned cash by purchasing a useless course!

EDIT:  And to keep it relevant... YES, these young guys would follow someone who wouldn't know them into a restaurant in the hopes of getting noticed by them...  I, however, would NOT!  Going further, the messed up thing is they would probably take notice of me because I could give a flying fk less about their influencer status.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> The problem is that the younger individuals are infatuated by these social media influencers which are akin to the new modern day celebrities. The only problem is they are the scum of the earth, like a modern day Jordan Belfort, who just want scam others out of their money.
> 
> I won't name this one influencer in my example, but he literally shows videos of closing multi-million dollar, commercial real estate deals from his dining room table. The young kid shows me this and I start blowing holes in his theory.
> 
> ...



A lot of these influencers are low budget hacks and schills that are willing to sell their souls for modern-day infomercials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

A big time pro has a supplement company who held a meet and greet at a gym over the weekend. There were a couple girls who work for him at that meet and greet. These women are not even pros, and have not ever even won a show at the amateur level. You had 18 year olds lining up to take pics with them both like they were a famous movie star or musician.  Wtf is all I can say to that.

Can anyone explain to me? It blows my mind.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> A big time pro has a supplement company who held a meet and greet at a gym over the weekend. There were a couple girls who work for him at that meet and greet. These women are not even pros, and have not ever even won a show at the amateur level. You had 18 year olds lining up to take pics with them both like they were a famous movie star or musician.  Wtf is all I can say to that.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me? It blows my mind.



Was this the recent 1st phorm event?


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> What gets me is the social media influencer thing.  On Instagram it used to be judged by the number of followers that one had.  The top dogs usually sell some get rich quick scheme, like flipping houses, the art of real estate deals, e-commerce, etc.  The kicker is, most of those influencers made their money by other avenues, some even dating back to the dot.com boom era, and have been riding that wave ever since.  Now, they are selling online courses in topics they know absolutely nothing about and still making bank.
> 
> I don't understand how that keeps perpetrating.  Is this the modern spin on what PT Barnum used to say?  “There's a sucker born every minute.”


Amen brother. Its America and that's why it works. So many stupid people fall for this shit and not just people that have money to burn.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I cancelled Instagram and Facebook like 5 years ago. Only social media I have is LinkedIn and there’s no celebs there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yeah, Ive seen your linkedin, I left you a bad reference.
I basically am only on linkedin and facebook. I post more on linkedin than facebook although I dont post all that much.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> A big time pro has a supplement company who held a meet and greet at a gym over the weekend. There were a couple girls who work for him at that meet and greet. These women are not even pros, and have not ever even won a show at the amateur level. You had 18 year olds lining up to take pics with them both like they were a famous movie star or musician.  Wtf is all I can say to that.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me? It blows my mind.


Yeah, he's gonna fuck some of them stupid hos. Murrica!


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, he's gonna fuck some of them stupid hos. Murrica!


Why were 18 year olds lining up to take pics though? These women are nobodies.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Why were 18 year olds lining up to take pics though? These women are nobodies.


because they are dumb hos and they think its cool. Wait till one of them gets a dick in their ass and/or raped, won't be so cool then. Plus they will be severely disappointed to see the bb's dick isnt pumped up like the rest of his body.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 27, 2022)

You know what’s even lamer than obsessing over influencers?  Obsessing over people who obsess over influencers.

2nd degree cringe.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> because they are dumb hos and they think its cool. Wait till one of them gets a dick in their ass and/or raped, won't be so cool then. Plus they will be severely disappointed to see the bb's dick isnt pumped up like the rest of his body.


No! There were 18 year olds lining up to take pics with these girls. Who could walk into a club anywhere and no one would know or give a fuck who they were! Here for example wtf is this shit? Look at this little kid in the middle like he’s standing between some famous celebrities are you fucking kidding me here?….


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Who cares? I mean why do people take pictures with the women at the car shows who pose to show off a vehicle? Usually because someone finds them attractive.

Who wouldn't want to get next to an attractive woman. I guess you wouldn't since they aren't tucking a kielbasa between their legs. 🤣


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Here’s another kid. It’s obvious the Guy doesn’t even lift!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

It's a new generation. You don't have to understand it, and neither do I.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

And look at the amount of people who showed up to this to stand in line!!!  Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!’


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Here’s another kid. It’s obvious the Guy doesn’t even lift!
> 
> View attachment 20062



The one on the left.....no bueno.  She isn't even fit


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Here’s another kid. It’s obvious the Guy doesn’t even lift!
> 
> View attachment 20062


Why does it matter? That guy is a kid in highschool. Are you attacking 15 year old boys yet for not having 10 years of training under their belt yet? 🙄


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The one on the left.....no bueno.  She isn't even fit


She has over 100,000 followers on Instagram.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> She has over 100,000 followers on Instagram.



Meh. Anyone can do that. It's a couple emails and some code.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Why does it matter? That guy is a kid in highschool. Are you attacking 15 year old boys yet for not having 10 years of training under their belt yet? 🙄


Not at all I just find it weird that anyone would show up to an event like this and act so excited over meeting those two girls.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Gymrat is mad that no one admires him. 😂


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not at all I just find it weird that anyone would show up to an event like this and act so excited over meeting those two girls.


I find it funny that the first thing you said about that particular picture is that the guy doesn't lift; knowing full well he's a kid. Then dismiss it in this post and say that's not what you were doing.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Meh. Anyone can do that. It's a couple emails and some code.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> View attachment 20064



Don't see the point in posting that. It's really not hard to drive traffic and pump numbers.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Don't see the point in posting that. It's really not hard to drive traffic and pump numbers.


There are actual services that will create fake followers for you for money.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat is mad that no one admires him. 😂


I know plenty of high school kids who look ripped and big. Guy obviously thinks relying on protein powder is how you build size. I understand he’s a kid but he’s not lifting properly.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I know plenty of high school kids who look ripped and big. Guy obviously thinks relying on protein powder is how you build size. I understand he’s a kid but he’s not lifting properly.


Maybe he doesn’t lift at all?  Maybe he just likes pretty girls?

Did you think of that Goebells?


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There are actual services that will create fake followers for you for money.


The girl was invited by the supplement company that she works for to attend this event and meet fans of the company. Why would any supplement company have her represent them is beyond me.

Discuss.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

My spidey sense is telling me this thread is about to devolve quickly.

T minus 16 post's until it is moved to the flame forum.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> The girl was invited by the supplement company that she works for to attend this event and meet fans of the company. Why would any supplement company have her represent them is beyond me.
> 
> Discuss.


She has lots of people who follow her. Supplement companies want to advertise where they’ll have a large reach and a lot of impressions. 

It’s not like there’s some arcane reason for it. It’s simple advertising math.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I know plenty of high school kids who look ripped and big. Guy obviously thinks relying on protein powder is how you build size. I understand he’s a kid but he’s not lifting properly.


So at first you weren't putting down a 15 year old, and now you've circled back around to talking shit about a 15 year old.

You're either a dick, or you're not. Pick a position and stick to it 🙄


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> She has lots of people who follow her. Supplement companies want to advertise where they’ll have a large reach.
> 
> It’s not like there’s some arcane reason for it. It’s simple advertising.


How does a girl like that get a bunch of followers? It just amazes me and blows my mind!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> My spidey sense is telling me this thread is about to devolve quickly.
> 
> T minus 16 post's until it is moved to the flame forum.


I will not be moving anything to the flame forum this time 😁


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I will not be moving anything to the flame forum this time 😁


Yeah, I will be abstaining from any voting this time.

I feel personally responsible.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

Create content.  Drive traffic.  User engagement..... Make Money. 


@GymRat79  are you pissed your onlyfans failed?


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Look someone explain more in depth how a non competitive athlete who is not in great shape can influence so many others in the fitness community?

Discuss.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Look someone explain more in depth how a non competitive athlete who is not in great shape can influence so many others in the fitness community?
> 
> Discuss.


No. Be an adult and use your brain


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, Ive seen your linkedin, I left you a bad reference.
> I basically am only on linkedin and facebook. I post more on linkedin than facebook although I dont post all that much.



I don’t use social media for anything aside from connecting friends, colleagues or with an open network; like you, I rarely post anything. Everything is either handled directly or off-line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> The girl was invited by the supplement company that she works for to attend this event and meet fans of the company. Why would any supplement company have her represent them is beyond me.
> 
> Discuss.



Is that a new thing? Being a fan of a company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Look someone explain more in depth how a non competitive athlete who is not in great shape can influence so many others in the fitness community?
> 
> Discuss.



It’s called no-holds marketing. They are willing to exploit the target markets. Don’t get a clue, get an MBA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

https://studentedge.org/article/six-transgender-influencers-you-should-follow-right-now
		



Just gonna leave this here for no reason.....


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> No! There were 18 year olds lining up to take pics with these girls. Who could walk into a club anywhere and no one would know or give a fuck who they were! Here for example wtf is this shit? Look at this little kid in the middle like he’s standing between some famous celebrities are you fucking kidding me here?….
> 
> View attachment 20061


right, yeah, I think that's just guys not used to seeing or being around hot hos so they want a pic to share because they think others may believe that the pic proves they are not gay or a virgin and that they could even be a playa, lol.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No. Be an adult and use your brain


Be an adult and use my brain? 

Is that the nice way to explain she’s a ugly smelly fat cunt who inspires fat ugly women that are into fitness too at Planet Fitness’ judgement free zone?


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don’t use social media for anything aside from connecting friends, colleagues or with an open network; like you, I rarely post anything. Everything is either handled directly or off-line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


old school brah. Remember when people didn't want to share their personal info, opinions etc online?  I share plenty of my opinions here but anonymously.

Edit: I very rarely post pictures either. I get disgusted when I see others constantly post 2 to 10 pics a day of themselves. Pathetic. I think posting a pic here and there is ok but some people constantly seek attention. I put out as little information as possible on my facebook and linkedin.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 27, 2022)

Shit, I remember when Myspace was the "thing" LMAO 🤣
Showing my age.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Maybe he doesn’t lift at all?  Maybe he just likes pretty girls?
> 
> Did you think of that Goebells?



Goebbels still get me laughing everytime
I dont give a fuck how many times you post it
Still funny.

Fucking Gymrat


Test_subject said:


> Yeah, I will be abstaining from any voting this time.
> 
> I feel personally responsible.


Because you are
Racist.


Human_Backhoe said:


> Create content.  Drive traffic.  User engagement..... Make Money.
> 
> 
> @GymRat79  are you pissed your onlyfans failed?



He has an only fans with 2 followers
They pay him 1$ per butthole pic.

Ballin


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> Shit, I remember when Myspace was the "thing" LMAO 🤣
> Showing my age.



I had the creator as my friend
And I dont care if anyone tells me that he was everyones friend... dont care

I'm special and no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I had the creator as my friend
> And I dont care if anyone tells me that he was everyones friend... dont care
> 
> I'm special and no one can tell me otherwise.


The creator is here bro, its @Flyingdragon, right?


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I had the creator as my friend
> And I dont care if anyone tells me that he was everyones friend... dont care
> 
> I'm special and no one can tell me otherwise.


Oh yeah, he friended me like 30 second after I registered! Me and Tom....we were tight bro! Heard he's selling black market counterfeit pampers now. Making a million!


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The creator is here bro, its @Flyingdragon, right?


That's supposed to be on the "DL" do people still say DL?


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> Oh yeah, he friended me like 30 second after I registered! Me and Tom....we were tight bro! Heard he's selling black market counterfeit pampers now. Making a million!


If I remember right, Tom friended me and I messaged him and told him to fuck off and die. Then I was banned. He was a fucking prick.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> That's supposed to be on the "DL" do people still say DL?


i thought it was Mugzy?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

*YOU KNOW WHAT KILLS ME AROUND HERE!!
We all bitch about what a dick shill troll this guy is but when he puts out a thread we give it so much life that it never ends…
This fucking thing should have died already. And low and behold I get home from food shopping and this thing is up to six pages….

It’s like a bad movie.. it’s horrible but you can’t stop watching cause you wanna see how it ends..*


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The one on the left.....no bueno.  She isn't even fit


I'm using them thighs as pillows


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Be an adult and use my brain?
> 
> Is that the nice way to explain she’s a ugly smelly fat cunt who inspires fat ugly women that are into fitness too at Planet Fitness’ judgement free zone?


No it's don't be a fucking idiot. Use critical thinking, use common sense. Stop asking stupid questions you can answer yourself.  Use your fucking brain 

You're a troll and a shitty one. You're obnoxious.
.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *YOU KNOW WHAT KILLS ME AROUND HERE!!
> We all bitch about what a dick shill troll this guy is but when he puts out a thread we give it so much life that it never ends…
> This fucking thing should have died already. And low and behold I get home from food shopping and this thing is up to six pages….
> 
> It’s like a bad movie.. it’s horrible but you can’t stop watching cause you wanna see how it ends..*


Please stop using caps and bold. It hurts us users on phones. Kthx


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

O


FlyingPapaya said:


> No it's don't be a fucking idiot. Use critical thinking, use common sense. Stop asking stupid questions you can answer yourself.  Use your fucking brain
> 
> You're a troll and a shitty one. You're obnoxious.
> .


 Ok wise one. I triple dog dare you to explain this social media thing and how a person who is not fit can influence so many in the fitness community! 

You know the rule. Only a pussy backs down from taking a triple dog dare.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't have social media. I chose to toss it. I don't need to explain it. It's all trash. Either grow up or don't.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't have social media. I chose to toss it. I don't need to explain it. It's all trash. Either grow up or don't.


Incapable of intellect. Point proven.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Coming from you that's a compliment.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> How does a girl like that get a bunch of followers? It just amazes me and blows my mind!





GymRat79 said:


> The girl was invited by the supplement company that she works for to attend this event and meet fans of the company. Why would any supplement company have her represent them is beyond me.
> 
> Discuss.


Dumbass. The reason is.
1. She has 100,000 insta followers

2. She is pretty good looking and is going to attract younger less knowledgeable dudes that want to buy there products.

Plus they would not have a chance to get that close to smell her hair yet alone take a pic with her normally.

Look at how many people showed for some stupid fucking 
Meet and greet.

For the life of me I can not figure out why this would bother you…

Is it because she is young and a old swinging dick would be a gross old man if they tried to take a pic with her… myself included in this. 

I am so past that stage in life. I got a daughter that age.
I see my daughters freinds in the gym and I don’t even make eye contact and they know who I am. Unless it is unavoidable and belive me it has been.

I know what’s  going thru my mind when I do see them..
“I gaurentee there father does not know she wearing that”

I am almost at the point of being a old gray beard. Even though I am not that old. But every guy gets to that point in life we’re the even the mid 30 something’s say too old and the 50 something’s are saying oh yea..

So it’s a awkward position. But to you I belive that you are wishing you can still be in that  stage of not being creepy. 

Plus they should do nothing for you because I can gaurentee that that girl does not have a dick under those spanks.

*ADVICE FROM BLB!!
stop wishing you were someone else and get comfortable in your own skin…
No matter what that may be.. if you straight , gay WGAF!! Be comfortable with you…
I am telling you I knew you and you acted or talked around me like this I would not be your freind… this is facts.. I told you the other day this is what would happen. For sure!!!

*


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Dumbass. The reason is.
> 1. She has 100,000 insta followers
> 
> 2. She is pretty good looking and is going to attract younger less knowledgeable dudes that want to buy there products.
> ...


He's a troll. I don't know why you bother with a real response.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 27, 2022)

@GymRat79 has the best threads. I'm jealous. His average thread is 179 pages long and has 3 billion replies.

One time, I put a lot of effort into helping a fat guy and he didn't even read the post. No interaction. It made me hate fat people.

These threads are better.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Please stop using caps and bold. It hurts us users on phones. Kthx


I know I am sorry.. that is my angry talking.. he gets me so kissed.. plus then do not read my las post.😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙all good in the hood. No more caps.. for now..!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I know I am sorry.. that is my angry talking.. he gets me so kissed.. plus then do not read my las post.😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙all good in the hood. No more caps.. for now..!!


That's what he wants. Trolls need to feed.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

Next thing he is going to ask is how many thread and posts does he need to get one of those Elite words under his name…

They should put troll under his.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Dumbass. The reason is.
> 1. She has 100,000 insta followers
> 
> 2. She is pretty good looking and is going to attract younger less knowledgeable dudes that want to buy there products.
> ...


So off of social media she is not relevant to 99% of the human population.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So off of social media she is not relevant to 99% of the human population.


Apparently she is to you because you have not stopped talking about her.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So off of social media she is not relevant to 99% of the human population.


Go away troll


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Apparently she is to you because you have not stopped talking about her.


All responses from anybody to any post from gymrat  be "go away troll"


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 27, 2022)

Dammit, now this thread is making me regret not scanning the Polaroid of Stormy Daniels with myself where she had her tits resting on top of my head.  I was in my late 20s when this was taken at a strip club.  IDK what my first wife did with the photo, lol.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So off of social media she is not relevant to 99% of the human population.


Y'know...

I think you understand full well how the influencer economy works.

After all, you follow the same recipe as many of these kids do: 

Be loud, controversial, and say nothing of substance.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Dammit, now this thread is making me regret not scanning the Polaroid of Stormy Daniels with myself where she had her tits resting on top of my head.  I was in my late 20s when this was taken at a strip club.  IDK what my first wife did with the photo, lol.


She's not even hot. 😑


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

The only real difference is that these instagram people are popular, wealthy, and hot.


Whereas you're a gnarled old fossil of a man shitposting on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> She's not even hot. 😑


She was OK looking back then.  I'm talking late 90s Stormy Daniels...

Truthfully, I would have saved a photo of in her prime Jenna Jameson tits on my head...  That is probably why I didn't bother to do anything with the pic of Stormy...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> @GymRat79 has the best threads. I'm jealous. His average thread is 179 pages long and has 3 billion replies.
> 
> One time, I put a lot of effort into helping a fat guy and he didn't even read the post. No interaction. It made me hate fat people.
> 
> These threads are better.


I don't need even that much of a reason to hate fst people.

They're gross


FlyingPapaya said:


> She's not even hot. 😑



I'd still hit it if I was a young fella
TBH I've done far worse at last call on a Saturday night


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

This tranny cunt is a follower of those two bitches. Wow, just mind blown. Lol these are their fans? These are their followers? Lol if that is the case pathetic!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> This tranny cunt is a follower of those two bitches. Wow, just mind blown. Lol these are their fans? These are their followers? Lol if that is the case pathetic!
> 
> View attachment 20075


Looks like your type


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Looks like your type


Look at this! Hahahahaha! Wtf these young people woke supporting cunts are a joke!


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Imagine if you had put this much effort into improving yourself and your life.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

^^^^^ shemale bitch!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> ^^^^^ shemale bitch!!!


Admit it. You're jacking off as you type right now


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

Fuck so I definitely lost the over under on this one!


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Next time a kid says look at this! This is so and so, take their phone and smash it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Next time a kid says look at this! This is so and so, take their phone and smash it.
> 
> Thank you.



Shhhhh time for a nap.









						36 Attractive Transgender Models: Beautiful Trans With Instagram 2022
					

Transgender models have been surging in popularity over the past few years. As a result, more and more models are opening up about their transgender identity and pursuing a career in modeling. This post explores some of the most famous transgender models who have captivated audiences with their...




					www.hoodmwr.com
				




Here you go.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 27, 2022)

Gym Rat, go home, you’re old. Some kid is probably on your lawn, get over there so you can tell him to get off it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Shhhhh time for a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of them are pretty hot, wouldn't even know

Some of them are just guys with wigs and lipstick


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Some of them are pretty hot, wouldn't even know
> 
> Some of them are just guys with wigs and lipstick



I deliberately didn't look through it. 

If Steph looks through my browsing history ahahahh

Live cattle futures,  fertilizer and trannies


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I deliberately didn't look through it.
> 
> If Steph looks through my browsing history ahahahh
> 
> Live cattle futures,  fertilizer and trannies



Looked through it while sitting beside Hòa
Challenged her to spot the woman

she lost


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2022)

splash some womans perfume on your cock n balls and gymrat will think your a female and suck it


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Next time a kid says look at this! This is so and so, take their phone and smash it.
> 
> Thank you.


I doubt any kids are coming up to you randomly showing you their phones. 

But do that please and go to jail. I’m pretty sure that’d be a felony


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> splash some womans perfume on your cock n balls and gymrat will think your a female and suck it


You don't even need to do that much. Just present said cock and balls, and he will suck them bone dry. Soul snatcher style


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You don't even need to do that much. Just present said cock and balls, and he will suck them bone dry. Soul snatcher style



Leaving only the bone …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I doubt any kids are coming up to you randomly showing you their phones.
> 
> But do that please and go to jail. I’m pretty sure that’d be a felony


No one sees it when I take the kid in a dark alley, no crime smashing his phone. No pictures no recordings. Just him crying tears of pussy when I laugh in his face and then go fuck a hot tranny.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> No one sees it when I take the kid in a dark alley, no crime smashing his phone. No pictures no recordings. Just him crying tears of pussy when I laugh in his face and then go fuck a hot tranny.


Plot twist, he is the tranny and now you're charged with a hate crime


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Plot twist, he is the tranny and now you're charged with a hate crime


Look no one is getting in trouble for smashing a phone if nothing is recorded. Bottom line.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Look no one is getting in trouble for smashing a phone if nothing is recorded. Bottom line.


You're showing your intelligence with this post.

Nothing needs to be recorded for witnesses to corroborate that you took him to a dark alley. From that point there's enough to do an investigation, and find evidence to prove the rest of the story.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Also, who the hell would go with you anywhere? Must be that matrix reality you keep talking about.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're showing your intelligence with this post.
> 
> Nothing needs to be recorded for witnesses to corroborate that you took him to a dark alley. From that point there's enough to do an investigation, and find evidence to prove the rest of the story.


There will be no witnesses where I take him I guarantee that.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> There will be no witnesses where I take him I guarantee that.


Cool that’s another felony.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> There will be no witnesses where I take him I guarantee that.


You know parking lot and store cams count right?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Cool that’s another felony.


He's not too smart. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Cool that’s another felony.


Trust me pal, no one is going to see anything. Dark alley late at night. The devil comes out and that’s that.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Random kid: hey gymrat check out this instafamous person
Gymrat:sure just follow me into this vacant dark alley. 
Random kid: okay mister! 

In what fucking world do you live in?


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Trust me pal, no one is going to see anything. Dark alley late at night. The devil comes out and that’s that.


You know that they won't let you wear your makeup in prison, right?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You know that they won't let you wear your makeup in prison, right?


They’ll force him to. They make it out of food dye from candy


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You know that they won't let you wear your makeup in prison, right?


Prison for breaking a phone? Lol


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Prison for breaking a phone? Lol


That’ll be one of the charges. What you’ve listed is multiple felonies


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Prison for breaking a phone? Lol


You're actually 100% correct. Nothing illegal about assaulting minors.

Pretty sure it's in the constitution.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Do you know what strong arm robbery is? 
Do you know it’s a felony that can get you 10-20 years? 
Are you aware you’ve also listed assault and destruction of private property? 
Not to mention possibly kidnapping


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Throw in the fact that it’s a minor. 
You’re definitely going to prison


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Throw in the fact that it’s a minor.
> You’re definitely going to prison


Shhh, stop educating him. Let him follow through on this 😅


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Who said minor? He’s 18.

Also didn’t realize a phone falling onto the ground and breaking was a crime? 

It’s his word against mine. 

He can fuck himself.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Who said minor? He’s 18.
> 
> Also didn’t realize a phone falling onto the ground and breaking was a crime?
> 
> ...


Right again!

You're one smart cookie.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Who said minor? He’s 18.
> 
> Also didn’t realize a phone falling onto the ground and breaking was a crime?
> 
> ...


Do it... Post video of the encounter. I want to see the look on that smug 18 year olds face


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Who said minor? He’s 18.
> 
> Also didn’t realize a phone falling onto the ground and breaking was a crime?
> 
> ...


Well what more can we say? You’re absolutely right. 
Looks like you’ve all your basis covered. 
Go deceive a person into walking with you in a dark alley, intimidate them and snatch their phone and break it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

Gymrat won't do shit, he's a coward and keyboard warrior. I've no doubt that if anyone here or elsewhere confronted him he'd cower like the bitch he is


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm sure even hugnn with his busted ass ankle, dad bod rapey ass would mop the floor with him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2022)

Shit my dumb drunk ass would probably get it done. Sobriety not necessary.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shit my dumb drunk ass would probably get it done. Sobriety not necessary.


I made Red Beers for my guests, they are watching RuPaul with the husband, they are both ladies.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm sure even hugnn with his busted ass ankle, dad bod rapey ass would mop the floor with him.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm sure even hugnn with his busted ass ankle, dad bod rapey ass would mop the floor with him.


Not a chance.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shit my dumb drunk ass would probably get it done. Sobriety not necessary.


Sure pal. Go drink some more.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow look at this review I found online of a sex store..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2022)

You're a coward. A little bitch. You wouldn't say any of the things you've said here on this forum in person. You're nothing and that's the reason you're here because outside this forum you've got nothing.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a coward. A little bitch. You wouldn't say any of the things you've said here on this forum in person. You're nothing and that's the reason you're here because outside this forum you've got nothing.


Blah blah blah blah.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a coward. A little bitch. You wouldn't say any of the things you've said here on this forum in person. You're nothing and that's the reason you're here because outside this forum you've got nothing.


This is completely unfair.

Just because @GymRat79 is a bitter, half-literate bigot does NOT mean that he has nothing.

I suppose you think that owning the western world's pre-eminent collection of tranny porn is unimpressive, but do you have any idea how long it took him to evaluate and catalog all 16 terabytes of that pornography? I can tell you right now that sexual deviants the world over will continue to revere Gymrat as a hero for generations to come.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes you are probably right. I mean how long is someone really an Instagram celebrity until their popularity starts to fade away? What’s the average span in years? Maybe 5?
> 
> Most people who are fans of these people fall between the ages of 18-23.



I don't think I've ever really looked at Instagram. 
Facebook either. 

I know what they are.  

But I don't visit.  

I wouldn't know any of those people from Adam.   But, I don't know who lady has had is either.  I've heard the name though.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 28, 2022)

“_It’s stupid that people obsess over other people on Instagram. Let me obsess over the obsessive people for eight pages because that’s constructive and not at all an even bigger waste of time.  I also don’t understand basic advertising principles_.”

There’s the TLDR version of this thread.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I don't think I've ever really looked at Instagram.
> Facebook either.
> 
> I know what they are.
> ...


You know at @GymRat79 said he could kick your ass earlier in this thread, right?  Just checkin.  Didn't know if an invite to the corner store was in order.



FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm sure even hugnn with his busted ass ankle, dad bod rapey ass would mop the floor with him.


GymRat: Not a chance.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You know at @GymRat79 said he could kick your ass earlier in this thread, right?  Just checkin.  Didn't know if an invite to the corner store was in order.
> 
> 
> GymRat: Not a chance.



I'm pretending I didn't see it. 

I don't need @GymRat79  driving down to the swamp and whuppin up on me in front of my whole hood.
😨 😁


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm pretending I didn't see it.
> 
> I don't need @GymRat79  driving down to the swamp and whuppin up on me in front of my whole hood.
> 😨 😁


You gotta let him know if there are any trannies in your hood, otherwise, he won't waste his time.


----------

